# Ever thought about writing an article for the mag?



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Well have you? Well maybe now is the time to do so.
I know John H our editor and the team always appreciate any articles and snippets which you think may of be of interest. You don't have to be a professional writer, well this is coming from somebody who got a low grade in English CSE :roll: and I have written the odd article (some VERY odd) for the mag. You don't have to be a motor engineer or have a great knowledge of such things again as with me. All it takes is an idea you may have. :idea:

Maybe you have been on a cruise or had a good experience with your car or maybe just a snippet or something amusing. The magazine relies on its membership to support it and IMO its not just about paying your subs and sitting back. AbsoluTTe is a great mag not only due to John and the team but for the diversity of articles from the rank and file. I must admit there is something satisfying in seeing something you wrote appear in print and knowing you have contributed when people write into here and say "well done" "great mag" etc etc.

Why not give it ago you never know you might just get the bug bit at least you can be satisfied you have helped to produce a great award winning magazine.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Web members get a free full copy for submitting an article too :wink:


----------



## kasandrich (Sep 5, 2011)

I submitted an article, I look forward to my free copy when it comes out.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

kasandrich said:


> I submitted an article, I look forward to my free copy when it comes out.


Good man 

Now what about the rest of you? :?: Surely you would like to see your very own article in print in the best club magazine in the country [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------

